# Inter - Carpi. 24 gennaio 2016 ore 15. Tv Sky e Premium



## admin (24 Gennaio 2016)

Inter - Carpi, partita di Serie A in programma oggi, domenica 24 gennaio 2016 alle ore 15 presso lo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Inter - Carpi in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium e sui rispettivi servizi online in streaming.

Seguiranno notizie, formazioni e commenti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2016)

Figurarsi , neanche commento .


----------



## Butcher (24 Gennaio 2016)

Con questa si rilanciano prepotentemente!


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Gennaio 2016)

Gol regolare annullato al Carpi..ti pareva


----------



## Sotiris (24 Gennaio 2016)

li sto guardando da 15 minuti, dopo il 2 a 0 del Napoli, boh, a me sembrano più inguardabili di noi questi qui.


----------



## Sotiris (24 Gennaio 2016)

scandaloso vantaggio della seconda squadra di Milano, il Carpi stava dominando.


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2016)

1-0 Palacio.


----------



## Cuginastro (24 Gennaio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> scandaloso vantaggio della seconda squadra di Milano, il Carpi stava dominando.



Se ciao core 72% contro 28% di possesso palla...ma é il Carpi che sta dominando certo


----------



## Cuginastro (24 Gennaio 2016)

Ps mi hanno sbloccato il Ban il 21 visto che leggevo di qualcuno che mi cercava dopo Sassuolo


----------



## juventino (24 Gennaio 2016)

Persino il Carpi, il CARPI gioca meglio di loro.


----------



## Sotiris (24 Gennaio 2016)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Se ciao core 72% contro 28% di possesso palla...ma é il Carpi che sta dominando certo



il Carpi stava letteralmente dominando la seconda squadra di Milano quando è passata in vantaggio.
il possesso di palla non è indice di pericolosità, dipende dalle scelte di gioco e dalla tecnica dei giocatori.
quindi non è indice, da solo, di dominio.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Gennaio 2016)

Manca pure un rigore agli emiliani...


----------



## Sotiris (24 Gennaio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Persino il Carpi, il CARPI gioca meglio di loro.



esatto, persino il Carpi li ha letteralmente surclassati sul piano del gioco.


----------



## Milan7champions (24 Gennaio 2016)

Temo il derby di perderlo per una sculata che sicuramente avranno


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Gennaio 2016)

Altra partita RUBATA


----------



## Cuginastro (24 Gennaio 2016)

Si vabbè dai ciao. Mistificazione della realtà della domenica. Carpi meglio del Barcellona anche con 2 tiri in porta e il gioco si DOMINA con il 28% certo. Vabbè il Sassuolo per me può vincere lo scudetto e la Champions é già dell'Arsenal


----------



## Cuginastro (24 Gennaio 2016)

Siete veramente bellissimi da leggere . Mi rallegrate sempre le partite


----------



## DannySa (24 Gennaio 2016)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Siete veramente bellissimi da leggere . Mi rallegrate sempre le partite



Spero che tu capisca che hai scritto una sciocchezza infinita, rileggiti magari.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Gennaio 2016)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Se ciao core 72% contro 28% di possesso palla...ma é il Carpi che sta dominando certo




Su Diretta Goal quando si collegavano era solo Carpi


----------



## Cuginastro (24 Gennaio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Spero che tu capisca che hai scritto una sciocchezza infinita, rileggiti magari.



No confermo che mi togliete l'ansia da partita. Basta entrare in questa sezione. Nelle altre almeno siete molto più equilibrati almeno la maggioranza


----------



## Cuginastro (24 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Su Diretta Goal quando si collegavano era solo Carpi



Mi sembra un fatto giornalisticamente valido e da acuto osservatore. Inattaccabile


----------



## Sotiris (24 Gennaio 2016)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Si vabbè dai ciao. Mistificazione della realtà della domenica. Carpi meglio del Barcellona anche con 2 tiri in porta e il gioco si DOMINA con il 28% certo. Vabbè il Sassuolo per me può vincere lo scudetto e la Champions é già dell'Arsenal



Carpi meglio del Barcellona l'hai detto tu.
Carpi meglio dell'Inter per lunghi tratti del primo tempo è una mia opinione, così come che il gol di Palacio è arrivato quando il Carpi era tutto in avanti e aveva creato almeno un paio d'occasioni importanti nei dieci minuti precedenti.

Carpi che ha cominciato bene pure questo secondo tempo è sempre una mia opinione.

Anch'io mi diverto a vedere che un interista ha bisogno di divertirsi su un blog rossonero per rallegrarsi le partite della sua squadra, qui solo per provocare, non per dialogare.

Che è evidente.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Gennaio 2016)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Mi sembra un fatto giornalisticamente valido e da acuto osservatore. Inattaccabile


Dai che andate in gembionz


----------



## Cuginastro (24 Gennaio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Carpi meglio del Barcellona l'hai detto tu.
> Carpi meglio dell'Inter per lunghi tratti del primo tempo è una mia opinione, così come che il gol di Palacio è arrivato quando il Carpi era tutto in avanti e aveva creato almeno un paio d'occasioni importanti nei dieci minuti precedenti.
> 
> Carpi che ha cominciato bene pure questo secondo tempo è sempre una mia opinione.
> ...


Giuro ci ho provato varie volte a dialogare...poi però dinnanzi all'evidenza delle scarse argomentazioni che mi si propone qualcuno si offende e si viene Bannati..così perché si vuol aver ragione...faccia lei


----------



## DannySa (24 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Dai che andate in gembionz



Lo spero, per Cuginastro, troll educato e con garbo.


----------



## Cuginastro (24 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Dai che andate in gembionz



Dai che è iniziata la remuntada e vincerete il derby


----------



## Sotiris (24 Gennaio 2016)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Giuro ci ho provato varie volte a dialogare...poi però dinnanzi all'evidenza delle scarse argomentazioni che mi si propone qualcuno si offende e si viene Bannati..così perché si vuol aver ragione...faccia lei



stai trollando.


----------



## juventino (24 Gennaio 2016)

Ragazzi lasciate perdere. Non ne vale la pena, fidatevi.


----------



## Cuginastro (24 Gennaio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> stai trollando.



Pare che sia permesso solo questo. Perché se qualcuno vi inchioda l'argomento trollano gli altri ma a loro é ampiamente concesso


----------



## Cuginastro (24 Gennaio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ragazzi lasciate perdere. Non ne vale la pena, fidatevi.



Eh per fortuna uno juventino nella sezione di un forum del Milan é più attinente....mah


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (24 Gennaio 2016)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Dai che è iniziata la remuntada e vincerete il derby



Invece di guardare la tua squadra commenti su un forum del Milan, sei alquanto ossessionato o sbaglio?


----------



## Sotiris (24 Gennaio 2016)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Pare che sia permesso solo questo. Perché se qualcuno vi inchioda l'argomento trollano gli altri ma a loro é ampiamente concesso



tu non stai inchiodando nessuno.
ti stai solo qualificando per un troll che non ha altro passatempo che provare su un forum di una squadra di calcio che non è la sua, per di più mentre gioca la sua squadra.
quando ti porrai col dialogo senza la pretesa di avere in mano la verità forse sarai una persona pronta a questo forum o, semplicemente, alla vita.


----------



## Cuginastro (24 Gennaio 2016)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Eh per fortuna uno juventino nella sezione di un forum del Milan é più attinente....mah





Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Invece di guardare la tua squadra commenti su un forum del Milan, sei alquanto ossessionato o sbaglio?



No ti sbagli a parte che riesco a fare due cose assieme

Ma poi seguo questo forum con interesse perché mi piace leggere di alcuni utenti equilibrati. Seguo la vicenda cessione del Milan e i post di Re Dell Est . Perché se vuoi parlare del Milan eccomi. Ma il Milan quello vero dei Weah Van Basten Maldini o Sheva..non del Foggia perché questo è il Foggia...e il calcio italiano ha bisogno che torni il Milan che non si può vedere ridotto cosi. Concedo a molti milanisti il fatto che siano sportivi quando vogliono. Cosa totalmente assente nella stragrande maggioranza degli Juventini


----------



## Cuginastro (24 Gennaio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> tu non stai inchiodando nessuno.
> ti stai solo qualificando per un troll che non ha altro passatempo che provare su un forum di una squadra di calcio che non è la sua, per di più mentre gioca la sua squadra.
> quando ti porrai col dialogo senza la pretesa di avere in mano la verità forse sarai una persona pronta a questo forum o, semplicemente, alla vita.



Non diciamo fesserie per cortesia..


----------



## Sotiris (24 Gennaio 2016)

g o d o

g o d o

g o d o


----------



## kolao95 (24 Gennaio 2016)

Lasagnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Gennaio 2016)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Milan7champions (24 Gennaio 2016)

Goalllllllll impazziscooooooooooo


----------



## kolao95 (24 Gennaio 2016)

Amala


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2016)

Lasagnaaaaaa.


----------



## Sotiris (24 Gennaio 2016)

io godo come non so cosa

meritatissimo pari del Carpi

che aveva dominato per lunghi tratti


----------



## Sheva my Hero (24 Gennaio 2016)

beccatevi questa sculati


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## Danielsan (24 Gennaio 2016)

Kevin Lasagna regna.


----------



## Sotiris (24 Gennaio 2016)

se non battiamo questa banda che è più disorganizzata di noi mi incavolo sul serio


----------



## kolao95 (24 Gennaio 2016)

Dai, che vanno in gembiooonz oggi più che mai.


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2016)

E stavano pure in vantaggio di un uomo.


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2016)

Ahahahahahahhahahah grande Carpi!


----------



## smallball (24 Gennaio 2016)

godo!!!


----------



## Hammer (24 Gennaio 2016)

Godissimo

Il grandissimo reparto difensivo interista. Un bucone pazzesco

Godissimo


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2016)

Bene.


----------



## Milan7champions (24 Gennaio 2016)

Grande Lasagna


----------



## Dany20 (24 Gennaio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


>


----------



## DannySa (24 Gennaio 2016)

Spiace.


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (24 Gennaio 2016)

maccarone e lasagna...


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Gennaio 2016)

Ma è la stessa inter di sempre, la differenza è che prima segnavano un gol e poi vincevano di sedere, ora invece sempre un gol segnano ma poi lo riprendono al 90'


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Gennaio 2016)

Grazie Lasagna grazie.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (24 Gennaio 2016)

pizzamafiaberlusconi ha scritto:


> maccarone e lasagna...



cucina italiana numero 1

lasagna mette in forno l'inter


----------



## Kaw (24 Gennaio 2016)

Stavano per sculare l'ennesimo 1-0.
Bene così.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2016)

ahahahahahahahahhahahahah cuginastroooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## LukeLike (24 Gennaio 2016)

Mannòòòò daiii...è un peccato perché comunque erano in superiorità numerica, comunque erano nel recupero, mancavano solo 2 minutini...peccato...

BUAHAHAHAHAH GOOODOOOO!


----------



## juventino (24 Gennaio 2016)

Che goduria ragazzi, che goduria immensa!


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2016)

Povero Mancini


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (24 Gennaio 2016)

fa schifo l'inter,gioca infinitamente peggio di noi..


----------



## LukeLike (24 Gennaio 2016)

Rendiamoci conto, questi si sono fatti rimontare dal CARPI IN INFERIORITA' NUMERICA. C'è da gridare allo scandalo se non si vince domenica prossima.


----------



## de sica (24 Gennaio 2016)

Godo per il pezzente interista! Così la finisce di sparare boiate


----------



## diavolo (24 Gennaio 2016)

Pareggio che sta stretto al Carpi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2016)

Goduria senza fine. Ora mi godo Ciuffetto in conferenza.


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Gennaio 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


>



Pazzesco, con un solo post sei riuscita a farmi venire fame e poi a farmi venire il vomito. La fame per la lasagna, il vomito per aver visto galliani ahaha.


Comunque godo!

Ciao ciao


----------



## Sotiris (24 Gennaio 2016)

a me non piace litigare, nemmeno con tifosi di altre squadre, però questo qui era ed è palesemente un troll.

dopo il 2 a 0 del Napoli ho seguito solo Inter-Carpi ed io ho visto gioco solo dal Carpi.

ho perfino rivalutato le nostre prestazioni contro il Carpi dopo la partita di oggi dell'Inter.

quando è passata in vantaggio il Carpi assolutamente stava esprimendo il massimo sforzo ed Mbakogu si era mangiato un gol davanti ad Handanovic.

io dico che questo derby lo possiamo e dobbiamo vincere, questi non hanno assolutamente nulla più di noi e mi sembrano pure fisicamente messi peggio.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Gennaio 2016)

Altre 7 o 8 partite del genere e forse siamo in pari con le sculate precedenti, ma forse eh...


----------



## juventino (24 Gennaio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Godo per il pezzente interista! Così la finisce di sparare boiate



.
Edit: ho sbagliato commento da quotare, forse l'eccessivo godimento fa commettere questo tipo di sbagli


----------



## Milan7champions (24 Gennaio 2016)

A telelombardia sono distrutti, Ravaioli sembra distrutto, che goduria


----------



## kolao95 (24 Gennaio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> a me non piace litigare, nemmeno con tifosi di altre squadre, però questo qui era ed è palesemente un troll.
> 
> dopo il 2 a 0 del Napoli ho seguito solo Inter-Carpi ed io ho visto gioco solo dal Carpi.
> 
> ...



Ma no è fortissima l'Inter.. 
KL15 uno di noi


----------



## de sica (24 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque sto lasagna non è poi così scarso eh..


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Gennaio 2016)

Bene godo come un matto


----------



## Danielsan (24 Gennaio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Comunque sto lasagna non è poi così scarso eh..



In A ci può stare tranquillamente,ha una progressione impressionante.


----------



## Hammer (24 Gennaio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Comunque sto lasagna non è poi così scarso eh..



Ma no infatti. Tra l'altro ha un'accelerazione notevole


----------



## kolao95 (24 Gennaio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Comunque sto lasagna non è poi così scarso eh..



Viene deriso solo per il suo cognome e si pensa che sia la classica pippa, ma ha una rapidità eccezionale e anche una discreta tecnica. E' uno che in A può starci tranquillamente.


----------



## Stex (24 Gennaio 2016)

È sto mancini lascia in panca Medel e Miranda x nn farli ammonire xke in diffida


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Gennaio 2016)

Stex ha scritto:


> È sto mancini lascia in panca Medel e Miranda x nn farli ammonire xke in diffida



Miranda è forte, Medel meno. Ma quando si dice "Sottovalutare l'avversario"


----------



## pazzomania (24 Gennaio 2016)

Peccato, peccato davvero.

Con veramente un pelo piu' di grinta e fortuna potevamo essere vicinissimo al terzo posto. Peccato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2016)

No ma aspetta GODO , no no ma GODO . 

Dov'è [MENTION=2250]Cuginastro[/MENTION] ??? 

We troll che fine hai fatto !???


----------



## DannySa (24 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma aspetta GODO , no no ma GODO .
> 
> Dov'è [MENTION=2250]Cuginastro[/MENTION] ???
> 
> We troll che fine hai fatto !???



Diceva che i nostri post gli tolgono l'ansia partita, strano.
Oggi era una passeggiata aspetta che trollo i fessoneri, poi con l'uomo in più easy proprio.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma aspetta GODO , no no ma GODO .
> 
> Dov'è [MENTION=2250]Cuginastro[/MENTION] ???
> 
> We troll che fine hai fatto !???


e noi stiamo dietro a questi. Capisci?


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> e noi stiamo dietro a questi. Capisci?



Te lo dico adesso , noi finiamo davanti a sti scappati di casa

L Inter ha almeno 10 punti in più di quelli che merita


----------



## Hammer (24 Gennaio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Diceva che i nostri post gli tolgono l'ansia partita, strano.
> Oggi era una passeggiata aspetta che trollo i fessoneri, poi con l'uomo in più easy proprio.



Ha scelto la partita giusta per farsi sfottere. Se non fosse stato bannato così in fretta ci saremmo divertiti


----------



## Sotiris (24 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Te lo dico adesso , noi finiamo davanti a sti scappati di casa
> 
> L Inter ha almeno 10 punti in più di quelli che merita



me ne sto convincendo anch'io.
noi finiamo davanti a loro.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Gennaio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ha scelto la partita giusta per farsi sfottere. Se non fosse stato bannato così in fretta ci saremmo divertiti



Ci starà di sicuro leggendo, povero fegatuccio suo


----------



## Hammer (24 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Figurarsi , neanche commento .



Ahem


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Gennaio 2016)

Peccato sia stato bannato cuginastro. Comunque questi non ci arrivano quarti. Lo dico da novembre.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Te lo dico adesso , noi finiamo davanti a sti scappati di casa
> 
> L Inter ha almeno 10 punti in più di quelli che merita


in un girone prendiamo *18 punti* all'Inter?
Che ti sei fumato?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Gennaio 2016)

Icardi, Palacio, Jovetic, Ljajic, Perisic, Biabiany ---> "Una squadra come l'Inter deve fare più di un gol. Probabilmente dobbiamo andare sul mercato a comprare qualche attaccante" --- Mancini


----------



## pizzamafiaberlusconi (24 Gennaio 2016)

ogni sconfitta/pareggio scandaloso dell'ipocrita è poesia.


----------



## DannySa (24 Gennaio 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Icardi, Palacio, Jovetic, Ljajic, Perisic, Biabiany ---> "Una squadra come l'Inter deve fare più di un gol. Probabilmente dobbiamo andare sul mercato a comprare qualche attaccante" --- Mancini



"Tanto dietro sculiamo e c'è Handa" 
_Roberto_


----------



## Sherlocked (24 Gennaio 2016)

Lasagna come portata principale e contorno di zucchine come piace a Mancini e via verso il derby.


----------



## DannySa (24 Gennaio 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Lasagna come portata principale e contorno di zucchine come piace a Mancini e via verso il derby.



E il finocchio non ce lo metti?


----------



## Aragorn (24 Gennaio 2016)

In un campionato avere un'identità di gioco è fondamentale vista la lunghezza del torneo. E vedere l'Inter prima giocando in quel modo era veramente troppo troppo strano, infatti pare proprio che i nodi stiano venendo al pettine. Con la Fiorentina (e forse la Roma) ci sarà una bella lotta per il terzo posto.


PS concordo con chi dice che è scandaloso essere sotto di ben 8 punti, da qui a giugno bisogna assolutamente accorciare le distanze perchè tra noi e loro non vi è chissà quale abisso a livello tecnico e soprattutto tattico


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Gennaio 2016)

dai che se non arrivano in champions falliscono. Tic tac, tic tac.


----------



## Sherlocked (24 Gennaio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E il finocchio non ce lo metti?



Ci mette già le zucchine, dici che non gli bastano ?


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> in un girone prendiamo *18 punti* all'Inter?
> Che ti sei fumato?



Veramente sono a +8


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ahem




Shhhh che è il nuovo " metodo "


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2016)

Era molto meglio che vincevano, già noi nel derby siamo ridicoli e loro sembrano il Bayern, loro arrivano da pareggi sconfitte figuriamoci se gliene spacca un'altro -.-.


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Gennaio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Peccato sia stato bannato cuginastro. Comunque questi non ci arrivano quarti. Lo dico da novembre.



Leggi la mia firma :firma:


----------



## Milan7champions (24 Gennaio 2016)

Al derby ci hanno punito in passato i vari Schelotto, Obi,ci manca solo che ci purga Kondogbia.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Gennaio 2016)

godo! peccato che non abbiamo fatto tre punti, potevamo andare a -6 e vincendo il derby potevamo andare a -3! ma va bene così.. Ormai la fortuna dell'inter è finita. Squadra scarsa quanto noi.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Veramente sono a +8



hai detto che gli diamo 10 punti.
Quindi 10 + 8 fa 18...cioé dobbiamo fare 18 punti in più rispetto a loro

edit: avevo letto male io sorry


----------



## Marco23 (25 Gennaio 2016)

Grandissimo gol di lasagna


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2016)

La famosa fase difensiva di ferro dell'Inter....


Ma ringraziassero lo sloveno in porta, che quest'anno becca anche le cimici....


----------



## kolao95 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque questi stanno avendo un calo di forma fisica assurdo dopo il ritiro a Dubai..


----------

